# Lesbian parents in leeds & York



## Dontmess (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello! We have a lovely group of LGBT / lesbian / gay parents and those at various stages of trying to become parents including adoption, IVF, IUI etc at www.lesbiangayparents.ning.com We have meet-ups around the Leeds & York areas if you fancy joining us 

/links


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Will check it out.  Not a parent yet but hopefully fingers crossed!


----------

